# Uploading Photo in Immi Account



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

How should we upload the photo in Immi Account? 

While photo specifications (including background) is mentioned clearly however they have mentioned that name should be written on back side of the photo.

Shall we scan both front and back side of the photo and upload as two separate files?

Any suggestions on the best place to get the photo clicked in Melbourne?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Meavin2011 said:


> How should we upload the photo in Immi Account?
> 
> While photo specifications (including background) is mentioned clearly however they have mentioned that name should be written on back side of the photo.
> 
> ...


A digital copy of the photo is good enought . Signature was asked for paper application previously . Many have updated digital copy and faced no issues .


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Meavin2011 said:


> How should we upload the photo in Immi Account?
> 
> While photo specifications (including background) is mentioned clearly however they have mentioned that name should be written on back side of the photo.
> 
> ...


I wrote my own name on the back of my passport sized picture (handwritten) and uploaded a 2-page PDF - it worked for the 485, let's see for 190.


----------

